# SC Best Bottom Half Competition!



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I feel like I am known on here for my bottom half so lets see what the rest of you have got!?

Post a pic of your legs, can be quads, calves, whatever you want, comp photo, gym photo.

I will pick the most impressive 'bottom half'

The winner will receive:

-A personalised SolidTraining 'legs day' Tshirt

-A 50% discount off any SolidTraining services

-£50 worth of Matrix Suppliments

-UKM fame as the best bottom half

This is open to anyone and everyone, get your photos in by 1pm on 03/07/13 so two weeks from today.

*Now closed, winner will be announced tomorrow morning*


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Nice idea

I'm out


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im in  Dont have any pics at work.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh yeah i do.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So who thinks they've got what it takes to beat @Suprakill4

:thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> So who thinks they've got what it takes to beat @Suprakill4
> 
> :thumb:


You judging by your avi lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm affraid I'm not allowed to enter, for some reason :confused1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> I'm affraid I'm not allowed to enter, for some reason :confused1:


Makes it unfar for every fcuker else lol.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> So who thinks they've got what it takes to beat @Suprakill4
> 
> :thumb:


I'll get my coat!!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Spragga said:


> I'll get my coat!!!


Common, get a pic up


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ill get a pic up soon, no chance of winning, unless there's a natty only bit haha


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> ill get a pic up soon, no chance of winning, unless there's a natty only bit haha


Not all about size mate, overall package.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Not all about size mate, overall package.


Gutted lol, with @Suprakill4 in here I won't even bother. Got loads of mass but zero defination!!!!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

May as well enter. Ruptured rcl so legs ain't so big but I want a tshirt


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

View attachment 125706


:whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> View attachment 125706
> 
> 
> :whistling:


I said bottom half, not face Ewen :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Gutted lol, with @Suprakill4 in here I won't even bother. Got loads of mass but zero defination!!!!


Come on mate, might aswell throw a pic in the mix, you never know.



grant hunter said:


> May as well enter. Ruptured rcl so legs ain't so big but I want a tshirt
> View attachment 125704
> View attachment 125705


Looking good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Come on mate, might aswell throw a pic in the mix, you never know.
> 
> Looking good mate :thumbup1:


I don't want to make myself look a fool lol, got @Suprakill4 and @grant hunter who both look well good and ofcourse not forgetting @ewen if thats what floats your boat lol.

I will get a pic up and show I am not afraid of a challenge really though


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

There we go, got to try lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice one mate, as I said its open to anyone. Everyone has a chance


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Nice one mate, as I said its open to anyone. Everyone has a chance


Have done it ^^^^^^


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

just finishing a bulk so looking abit like a baloon

maybe next time


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

str4nger said:


> just finishing a bulk so looking abit like a baloon
> 
> maybe next time


Doesn't matter mate, get one up!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

3 years training


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

CJ said:


> 3 years training
> 
> View attachment 125737


Good some good size on them mate


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@ewen can you please post a warning then leave it a few pages before posting your sh*t up


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

solidcecil said:


> Good some good size on them mate


Thanks bud. Fat though lol.

They have been leanish before


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

CJ said:


> 3 years training
> 
> View attachment 125737


You've only been training 3 years?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Breda said:


> You've only been training 3 years?


Nov '09 mate (so 3 1/2) but I didnt train legs for 6 months


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Can girls enter?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

CJ said:


> Nov '09 mate (so 3 1/2) but I didnt train legs for 6 months


Looks like they've caught up alright though


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Can girls enter?


Of course they can! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Of course they can! :thumb:


Cool, will dig out some pics. :thumbup1:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Keeks said:


> Cool, will dig out some pics. :thumbup1:


Better not be of a qwark tub


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

CJ said:


> Nov '09 mate (so 3 1/2) but I didnt train legs for 6 months


Very impressive mate. Same kind of time frame as me and I'm nowhere near your level in any department.

Well done fella :thumbup:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Breda said:


> Very impressive mate. Same kind of time frame as me and I'm nowhere near your level in any department.
> 
> Well done fella :thumbup:


Thats a nice thing to say, thank you buddy. ..but I have loads of weaknesses as well.

Dont aske.to get my guns out ffs lol


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

There ya go - front and back :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

M_at said:


> View attachment 125740
> View attachment 125741
> 
> 
> There ya go - front and back :lol:


Is that scar from the calf implants? :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

CJ said:


> Thats a nice thing to say, thank you buddy. ..but I have loads of weaknesses as well.
> 
> Dont aske.to get my guns out ffs lol


You can't help bein a shortass don't knock yourself for it man

Oh I won't... I don't need any more reminders of how much mass I lack so pls keep your guns in their holsters


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Breda said:


> You can't help bein a shortass don't knock yourself for it man
> 
> Oh I won't... I don't need any more reminders of how much mass I lack so pls keep your guns in their holsters


My guns are tiny lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Given me an idea. Might do a arm comp after this one..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Keeks said:


> View attachment 125743
> View attachment 125744
> View attachment 125745
> View attachment 125746


That's given the girls & guys some serious competition!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

solidcecil said:


> Given me an idea. Might do a arm comp after this one..


Fuirrrrccckkk that


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> That's given the girls & guys some serious competition!


Lol. :thumb: These are from last seasson, and the way Ive been beasting legs since then, Im hoping from much better this season!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Keeks said:


> View attachment 125743
> View attachment 125744
> View attachment 125745
> View attachment 125746


You win!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Lol. :thumb: These are from last seasson, and the way Ive been beasting legs since then, Im hoping from much better this season!


Feel free to post up a current pic if you think they have improved a lot


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Given me an idea. Might do a arm comp after this one..


After seeing this I think it'd be an idea if more women posted pics of their bottom...

Half

Edit: was supposed to quote Keeks


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Feel free to post up a current pic if you think they have improved a lot


Lol, no chance, not yet. Only starting prep on Monday so they dont look anything like that at the moment, more of an off-season chunky look right now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Keeks said:


> View attachment 125743
> View attachment 125744
> View attachment 125745
> View attachment 125746


You win :wub:


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

CJ said:


> Thanks bud. Fat though lol.
> 
> They have been leanish before
> 
> View attachment 125738


 @CJ you are just showing off. Some serious legs there, and even more insane when lean.

Maybe one day:-/


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

grant hunter said:


> @CJ you are just showing off. Some serious legs there, and even more insane when lean.
> 
> Maybe one day:-/


Tbf hes 5 foot 3 gimpy and eats sheep :lol:

Oh and dorian yates trained him lol


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

5ft 3:-0 LANKY BUGGER!

I actually feel tall now. Standing at a measly 5,8


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

5ft 3:-0 LANKY BUGGER!

I actually feel tall now. Standing at a measly 5,8


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

ewen said:


> Tbf hes 5 foot 3 gimpy and eats sheep :lol:
> 
> Oh and dorian yates trained him lol





grant hunter said:


> 5ft 3:-0 LANKY BUGGER!
> 
> I actually feel tall now. Standing at a measly 5,8


Lmfao...im 5'8" and whos dorian yates lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Doesn't matter how tall you are, they are a good set of wheels either way.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

My entry


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> My entry


That's some serious competition there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> That's some serious competition there.


Thanks Solid, I would one day like to see them really leaned out as per CJs incredible pic!

Patella troubles hinder any real further development :banghead:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Thanks Solid, I would one day like to see them really leaned out as per CJs incredible pic!
> 
> Patella troubles hinder any real further development :banghead:


Does it not help if you keep the joint warm?

I had bad pain in my knees recently so I stopped training quads for a few weeks, stretching out the quad and knee most days.

Just got back into training quads now, wearing a sleeve bandage to keep the joint warm, squat is slowly going back up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah it helps an actually allows me to squat.

Sadly I have to strap up at anything above 120 kg.

I warm up and warm down, I wouldn't squat otherwise as the pain is fairly severe.

I hot an cold it if I have time and even go on a foam roller.

I also find front squats aggravate it less so concentrate more on them nowadays.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I have exactly the same problems with knees...I have to be very careful (from years of rugby)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I think aslong as your careful and know what your capable of, there's no reason why it should affect training.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Any lunchtime legs to add in?

Who thinks they can beat these?!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

after a solid winter bulk..still carrying some timber.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> after a solid winter bulk..still carrying some timber.


Nice, still got some definition in them though :thumbup1:


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just a calf pic!



Actual legs are crap...get awful pain in my kneecap when training...like its gonna explode. Even on leg press, squats etc


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> Just a calf pic!
> 
> View attachment 125892
> 
> ...


That's more like a bull than a calf mate!


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is a better pic! Better light anyway...haha


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> This is a better pic! Better light anyway...haha
> 
> View attachment 125893


I'm liking these calf pics, who else has great calves?


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Here we go.!.!.! Lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

We've got a lot of good pics in here, it's going to be hard to choose!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol here we go then...



Did I get it right this time?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

May as well add mine small compared to most of you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Spragga said:


> View attachment 125936
> 
> 
> Here we go.!.!.! Lol


They are bl00dy good mate and great upper body too.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Lol here we go then...
> 
> View attachment 125965
> 
> ...


Did your missus lend you them pants mate :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> May as well add mine small compared to most of you
> 
> View attachment 125973
> View attachment 125974


There not small by any means


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Did your missus lend you them pants mate :whistling:


No...yours did!!!

Haha

Lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> No...yours did!!!
> 
> Haha
> 
> Lol


We have our first disqualification, lady's and gentlemen


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol

Only joking mate


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

My calfs


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> View attachment 125984
> 
> 
> My calfs


Good diamond shape :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Who else is hiding some tree trunks?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Not sure about tree trunks maybe sticks but here goes.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Not there usual "tree trunk" selves, but on their way to being shredded 

I wouldn't mind borrowing yours though ha!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

nogger said:


> Not sure about tree trunks maybe sticks but here goes.
> View attachment 126071


A tan wouldn't go miss :whistling:

Good legs mate, really is going to be hard to choose..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> View attachment 126072
> 
> 
> View attachment 126073
> ...


On their way to being shredded?! Look like they already are mate!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> On their way to being shredded?! Look like they already are mate!


16 days out of show as of today


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> A tan wouldn't go miss :whistling:
> 
> Good legs mate, really is going to be hard to choose..


I am bit on the bright side. :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> 16 days out of show as of today


Best of luck mate, what show you doing?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Best of luck mate, what show you doing?


Muscletalk junior class mate, thanks a lot looking forward to it now!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Muscletalk junior class mate, thanks a lot looking forward to it now!


How old are you then? Got some good size for a junior


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> How old are you then? Got some good size for a junior


I'm sneaking into junior class this year on the age limit haha, I'm 23 mate thought I'd dip my foot in last year eligible as junior in ukbff


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Here's 3 from today, don't be mean lol. I also got a video for a 190x10 squat which ill upload later


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> Here's 3 from today, don't be mean lol. I also got a video for a 190x10 squat which ill upload later
> 
> View attachment 126077
> View attachment 126078
> View attachment 126079


Couldn't be mean if I wanted to mate, good set of legs there.

That's some weight you move, let me know when the vids up


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> How old are you then? Got some good size for a junior


Very rude of me btw, thanks for the compliments coming from you appreciated massively! Prep doing strange things to my mind last few days


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Couldn't be mean if I wanted to mate, good set of legs there.
> 
> That's some weight you move, let me know when the vids up


Only parallel squats though, seem to make my quads and glutes a lot bigger and stronger than when I used to do atg which Is wierd


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

murphy2010 said:


> Here's 3 from today, don't be mean lol. I also got a video for a 190x10 squat which ill upload later
> 
> View attachment 126077
> View attachment 126078
> View attachment 126079


Not saying your legs are small because they are very good but 190 x 10 on squat is bl00dy impressive for the size of your legs! Well done.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not saying your legs are small because they are very good but 190 x 10 on squat is bl00dy impressive for the size of your legs! Well done.


cheers  but as I said its only to parallel, not atg so it isn't really impressive xD


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

murphy2010 said:


> cheers  but as I said its only to parallel, not atg so it isn't really impressive xD


Still very good mate, look forward to the video.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just over a week left...


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

solidcecil said:


> Just over a week left...


Post a better pic of yours bud....look cracking in avi but I use my phone so can barely see avi pics


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

CJ said:


> Post a better pic of yours bud....look cracking in avi but I use my phone so can barely see avi pics


One from my pc


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

fukin immense set man.

I hate you


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Breda said:


> fukin immense set man.
> 
> I hate you


I don't know who that guy in the front is, I'm sat on the bench behind :lol:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

solidcecil said:


> I don't know who that guy in the front is, I'm sat on the bench behind :lol:


Lmfao...matey behind must be gutted when he saw yours

Cracking legs bud


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

He just had a good view of my glutes


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I don't know who that guy in the front is, I'm sat on the bench behind :lol:


Bet he's thinkin how can I leave without it bein too obvious he has been totally emasculated


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

@Breda where's your entry?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> @Breda where's your entry?


Pretty sure I said I was out on page 1


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

solidcecil said:


> One from my pc
> 
> View attachment 126208


Awesome legs mate :thumb: , i doubt i'll get half to that size development....broke my leg/snapped foot and i cant go heavt on legs without problems


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Awesome legs mate :thumb: , i doubt i'll get half to that size development....broke my leg/snapped foot and i cant go heavt on legs without problems


When I had bad knees I couldn't go heavy, so I just focused on slow controlled high rep workouts and found I was still gaining well.

Get a picture up mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Who else has got some impressive wheels to beat some of the entries?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Who else has got some impressive wheels to beat some of the entries?


Update entry can see front on!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Update entry can see front on!
> 
> View attachment 127073


Impressive mate :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Last two days to enter!...


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> -A 50% discount off any SolidTraining services
> 
> *GO...*


t-bagging now a tenner then? :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Comp closes at 1pm tomorrow, so just under 24hrs left. Any late entries?

Also look out for future comps, going to be running roughly one a month.

Looking to get some other prizes aswell.

*Cough, Cough*

@myprotein.co.uk

@MuscleFood

@BBWarehouse

@MaxiRAW

@Wheyman

@TheProteinWorks

@MatrixNutrition

@BulkPowders.co.uk

*Cough, Cough*


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Comp closes at 1pm tomorrow, so just under 24hrs left. Any late entries?
> 
> Also look out for future comps, going to be running roughly one a month.
> 
> ...


God some of the wheels in here are mental.

In it to try and win it haha


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

They are indeed.

Going to be tough to choose!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Keeks said:


> View attachment 125743
> View attachment 125744
> View attachment 125745
> View attachment 125746


Yayyyy! Wicked set of pins..and perfect butt... :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

non flexed no pump , progress is going good , i did have a wax couple weeks ago i should of updated then , will update after deads or squats ....

View attachment 127413


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> They are indeed.
> 
> Going to be tough to choose!


Can you confirm what is the winning criteria? As i feel if its slender and or elegant i might just be in with a chance to win


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Can you confirm what is the winning criteria? As i feel if its slender and or elegant i might just be in with a chance to win


:laugh: just overall look


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> :laugh: just overall look


You mean my gash aint gonna win? :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

M_at said:


> You mean my gash aint gonna win? :lol:


It is a lovely gash :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

RS4 said:


> solid how long have you been training? Your legs are immense,
> 
> Great wheels in here guys. Im no where near there yet. Maybe by next july


A few years mate.. 

Doesn't mater mate, get a pic in by tomorrow lunch. You've got to be in it to win it


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Keeks said:


> View attachment 125743
> View attachment 125744
> View attachment 125745
> View attachment 125746


Great thats us blokes ruined then :wub:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@solidcecil give me my prize and shut this sh*t down, well done to everyone who took part and remember its the taking part that counts!

As for the winning shot










Id like to take this time to say thanks to my mum, the n47 bus driver making me run for the bus n sh*t, and just everyone whose been there.

@Milky you can lock this now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @solidcecil give me my prize and shut this sh*t down, well done to everyone who took part and remember its the taking part that counts!
> 
> As for the winning shot
> 
> ...


I am sure its the best legs mate and not the best tan, can someone clarify please ?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

3 hours left..


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Pic of mine before show last year


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @solidcecil give me my prize and shut this sh*t down, well done to everyone who took part and remember its the taking part that counts!
> 
> As for the winning shot
> 
> ...


where did you get the flooring from ?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

RACK said:


> Pic of mine before show last year


Very nice mate :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks buddy


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

*5 minutes remaining for any last entries..*


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Times up, winner will be announced tomorrow morning!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

Going to be tough this, broad range of legs in here to show ready ripped wheels to monster tree trunks!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

now that the comp is over here is mine.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> now that the comp is over here is mine.....
> 
> View attachment 127621
> View attachment 127622
> View attachment 127623


Thanks for giving us a chance Paul.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> now that the comp is over here is mine.....
> 
> View attachment 127621
> View attachment 127622
> View attachment 127623


You stood no chance anyway mate


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> now that the comp is over here is mine.....
> 
> View attachment 127621
> View attachment 127622
> View attachment 127623


Those can't be yours Paul you don't do squats


----------



## spreader (Jan 15, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> One from my pc
> 
> View attachment 126208


Ucking huge.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Those can't be yours Paul you don't do squats


Those pics are good but they dont do your legs justice..they are huge


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Breda said:


> You stood no chance anyway mate


you found me out this is why i pretended not to see this thread until the comp was closed 



Bad Alan said:


> Those can't be yours Paul you don't do squats


this is true found out again........girly leg press don't build big legs 



CJ said:


> Those pics are good but they dont do your legs justice..they are huge


cheers buddy


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

After a lot of thought and a tough decision, the winner is... @RACK the cuts on your first pic are insane, great mix of condition with size.

Please message me to arrange your prizes!

Well done to everyone who entered, all great legs!

Look out for my next competitions coming soon...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HOLY SH!T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Massive thanks mate, really am gob-smacked. Will PM you now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Well done rack .


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Any ideas for the next compition are welcome.

I'm going to be running one a month with great prizes each time


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Hairiest toes?

Best shin scar?

Most flexible right shoulder?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Top half?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Best left half


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Might do best arms, can either be bicep, tricep or forearm.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Might do best arms, can either be bicep, tricep or forearm.


Biceps a good shout.


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Best forearms as its a difficult 1 to train IMHO


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Any ideas for the next compition are welcome.
> 
> I'm going to be running one a month with great prizes each time


Spelling? :whistling:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Calves or triceps.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Boulders


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Oldskooler said:


> Best forearms as its a difficult 1 to train IMHO


This ^


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Best selfie?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Best stash of Alpha Parabolin


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

CJ said:


> Nov '09 mate (so 3 1/2) but I didnt train legs for 6 months


i been training 18 months, doing legs for 3 lol oh man i wish i started squatting when i started training im so gutted now and how much strength i have missed out on


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Any ideas for the next compition are welcome.
> 
> I'm going to be running one a month with great prizes each time


lats


----------

